# GT: Game 48- Clippers vs. Grizzlies 2/10



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Fri Feb 10
7:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hopefully this Detroit loss just motivates us to play better.....

being how well we did on the road


we should not lose 1 game on this homestand if we play like we should 


:banana:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

and account for the fact that mike miller got injured the last game, and he is HUGE off their bench. we should be able to take this without difficulty


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The grizz on paper are a hard team to figure out. Personnell wise, they seem like one of the worst teams in the West, but look at their record. So i hope the clippers dont overlook them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope Cassell will be back in action as he is really needed because if he plays he will dominate Akins. I wonder who gets the call to defend Gasol, Kaman or Brand. If the Clippers can contain Gasol I believe they will win this game. The Grizzles are really struggling in their last few games and the Clippers need to take advantage of that at home.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I actually want to see Sam back, but I wanna see Shaun in the starting unit again. He seemed comfortable last time against the Pistons and I wanna see if it was a fluke or not. Also, Dun please give Singleton some ****ing more time and give any time you'd want to give McCarty to Boniface.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, we haven't seen Boniface that often, but from what I've seen he's not half bad. He could grow into a very decent player.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

I think this is a big game.

We play them four of our last 35 games and they're about where we are as a basketball team.
They've also done PWN3D us lately, winning eight of nine.
It will be important to set the tone that we are not the Same Old Clippers and they'll have to work their butts off to beat us.

Tons more on this game, the Detroit game and the road trip at my updated blog:

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I think there without Stoudamire and Miller. These two guys were the keys to there early season success. I really hope we dont lose because this game shouldnt even be close. The grizz have been getting handled lately and that was with MIller.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell is expected to play.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

If the Clips come out playing like they did on the last road trip we should be able to blow out the Grizz by 20.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Dunleavy going into this game coaching his 1,000 game.
Clips going after win #30.
EB making his 2nd All-Star appearance next week.
Clips need to finish this run to the break on a 4 game winning streak.
Finish 33-18 at the break.

Memphis is not a very good team right now. The Clips better not have that 1st game back after a long road trip syndrome game.

Clips 103 - griz 89

EB goes for 40 tonight against Gasol. Kaveman gets 13 pts and 16 boards. Sam gets 15 and 8 assists. Cat goes for 18 tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=240977


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Aye, we have to play the Spainiard.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Vegas has us as 4.5-point favorites.

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

is it me....or do you guys remember the days....Cuttino used to take it to the hoop

dunk...n everything....aggresively...you think he has stopped doing this cuz of his age or what...


he should have a big game tonight to help us dominate the game


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> is it me....or do you guys remember the days....Cuttino used to take it to the hoop
> 
> dunk...n everything....aggresively...you think he has stopped doing this cuz of his age or what...
> 
> ...


its just u


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, Kaman vs. Atkins, Jones, Battier, Gasol, Wright


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, this is a six- or seven-point loss. Pau always plays well against Elton Brand, but with the rest of his teammates doing nothing, our strategy is either one-dimensional (going to Pau) or ineffective (jacking up threes).

Mike Miller's out tonight. And we're going to die against the Lakers tomorrow.

But maybe getting slaughtered the rest of this road trip will convince Jerry to get off his backside and hit the phones.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gasol wins the tip.

Jones hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a beatiful move to score.

Wright misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell to Brand who gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Battier misses, rebuond Brand.

TO mobley


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley steals in passes to Kaman who passes to Brand who gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross hits the open jumper.

Wright tips in the miss.

Brand scores on a tough layup.

Clippers up, 8-5.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battier scores easily over Mobley.

Mobley to Kaman (nice pass) who misses but grabs the rebound and gets fouled on the shot.

Kaman makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Atkins misses a 3 but Jake Taskelsious (sp? haha) makes the tip.

Brand looses.

Jones misses.

Ross hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gaso to Battier for the score.

Brand misses but Ross gets it.

Ross misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battier misses, Mobley rebounds.

Brand hits his FT line jumper.

Clippers up, 14-11.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battier scores on the miss.

Brand scores on the jumper.

Singleton needs to come in and guard Battier.

Ross fouls Battier, non-shooting. 

Timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battier scores over Ross again.

Travel on Mobley??

Battier misses, Kaman rebounds.

Brand misses the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battier scores again..... get Singleton in!!

Jumpball Ross vs. Battier

Battier wins.

Brand fouls Gasol.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Finally Singleton is in.

Gasol hits both FT's.

Cassell hits his patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jake misses a long 2.

Cassell hits another patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gasol with a nice move post move for the score.

Brand hits the jumper off of the bounce.

Battier hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout, Grizzlies ball.

Grizzlies up, 24-22.

All the attention on Gasol is leaving Battier wide open and he is making them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

WTF is this crap. Tv cut out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with a big block. Couldn't see as the audio is all that is working.............................


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits a 12 ft bank shot. Tied at 24. Visual still not working.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battier hits another 3, he has 16. 

Brand hits the jumper.

TV please come back on.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battier misses a 3, WIlcox rebounds.

Brand misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battier misses a 3, Jake grabs the rebound.

YES, tv back on.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks Gasol.

Singleton misses a 3.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank god the TV is back on


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Duke guys are really getting it done.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 26
Grizzlies 27

Battier is just going off. I he has 19. I use like what Dunleavy does but he was dumb to leave Ross on Battier for so long. All the extra attention (double teaming) on Gasol is leaving Battier to score and he is scoring.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

That means Ewing should have a good game too if he gets any PT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton posts up, scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton completes the "and 1".

D. Jones gets fouled but only makes 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox goes for the layup and gets fouled.

Wilcox makes both.

Clippers up, 33-30.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Burks misses, Singleton rebounds.

Livingston misses, WIlcox tips it to Singleton.

Mobley with a SWEET bank.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Burks misses a 3, Kaman rebounds.

Singleton and WIlcox both tip slam the Livingston miss!!!!!

Clippers up, 37-30.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Singleton is everywhere and he wants to prove that he should be in the slam dunk contest over Warrick


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox picks up his 3rd on Jackson...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson makes both FT's.

Livingston misses the open jumper.

Battier misses the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses, Jake rebounds.

Jake misses, rebounds, and scores.

Brand misses a bad shot.

Burks scores on the break...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets pushed over, foul on Cardinal.

Kaman misses and the ball goes out.

Clippers up 37-36.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson hits a 3.

Kaman gets blocked by Battier, ball out for the Clippers.

Cassell misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston fouls Battier, non-shooting.

Jake travels but no call, he scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a nice spinning hook to end the drought.

Jackson scores quickly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand scores on the hook.

Kaman with a bone head play by touching the loose ball as it went out with no one around.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jones scores over Mobley.

Offensive foul on Kaman, good call.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell missese, Brand rebounds and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman blocks Gasol but then can't catch the pass..... :curse:

Timeout.

Clippers looking sloppy as the Grizzlies' bench is doing the damage. Pretty pathetic right now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gasol scores, I think he only has 4.

Brand misses.

Jackson scores quickly...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses an easy one.

Bad pass by Cardinal.

Clippers down, 43-52.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets it taken away.

Goaltend on Singleton.

Mobley drives and gets fouled hard.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

Jones misses a 3 and the ball goes out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 45
Grizzlies 54

Pathetic showing! Sad sad sad. Not much more to say, sorry.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses but rebounds and scores.

Jones misses a 3.

Brand hits a layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gasol scores.

Mobley throws it out.

Jones scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Atkins fouls Cassell, non-shooting.

Cassell to MObley who missses a layup.

gasol TO.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets lucky with a bounce on the sweeping hook shot.

Wright misses, Brand rebounds.

Mobley misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wright misses, Brand picks up a foul on the loose ball.

Jones misses a 3.

Wright fouls Brand, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses the shot.

Ross steals it and gets fouled on the break.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman TO and Jones scores.

Brand drives and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's

Idiot Mobley.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with a HUGE block on Jake!


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi, I'm new. And I also typo'd my name. It's meant to be Livingston2Seb. Meh. Go Clips


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Liingston2Seb said:


> Hi, I'm new. And I also typo'd my name. It's meant to be Livingston2Seb. Meh. Go Clips


Welcome to the site!
:cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley's dislocated finger looks like it is really bothering him. He keeps holding it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Atkins hits a 3........

Ross and Kaman miss.

Atkins missses, rebound Kaman

Ross offensive foul.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks, now let's win this game. :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Atkins to Jake for the score.

Clippers down 9.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

that's it, Kaman needs a fresh haircut


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battier misses.

Cassell to Mobley for the score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gasol with the miss, Jake with a loose ball foul.

Kaman shooting 2 and he makes 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gasol travels, no call and Jones scores.

Brand gets fouled and will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Jones misses.

Cassell misses twice.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

They're out rebounding us 27-21, when they take that from our game we have troubles.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with the foul on Jackson.

Jackson makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bunch of misses but Brand ends up scoring.

Kaman fouls Gasol.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Horrible rule, double violation results in a jump ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston misses, Singleton rebounds and Brand scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets fouled and makes both FT's.

Jackson misses but loose ball foul on Mobley on Jake.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 67
Grizzlies 75

Ahahah, the Clippers can't get the job done defensively.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its really really really really annoying....that they cant stop the Grizzlies, and when they do 


they cant make a shot on the other end....or they stop them and make em miss, and they dont

get the rebound....its really really :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


wideopen layup miss by Livingston.... someone to step up damnit


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

This sucks! We outscored them by one point that quarter... wow big turn around. Where is Cassell? He has been a non-factor this game. I am waiting for a huge 4th quarter.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

On the positive side Brand's Career high is 44points... looking aweful possible.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am back, Clippers only down 2 now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cardinal misses a 3.

Offensive foul on Brand as Battier FLOPS!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with a block.
Battier misses, Singleton rebounds.

Brand scores!!! Tied game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

BS!!!!
Refs are calling everything on the Clippers while rewarding the Grizzlies.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cardinal makes both FT's.

Cassell to WIlcox who scores and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox misses the FT. First FT miss for the Clippers.

Jackson misses, Casseell rebounds.

Brand with a huge block but another bs call. (ok looked like a foul but these call are all one way.)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jones only makes 1 FT.

Cassell misses.

Atkins makes it

Cassell misses agian.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson bounces the ball of his foot and timeout is taken as the Clippers are down 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Foul on Jones on Mobley, non-shooting.

Brand scores on the tough shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson misses a 3 and steps out of bounds. (Refs reward the Clippers  )


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses.

Jones misses, Ross with a big rebound.

Cassell misses a horid shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with the steal.

Mobley to Kaman for the score, Clippers up 1!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson misses an easy one.

Brand scores on the drive!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Elton!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 



cmooooon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 


Elton!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Weasel said:


> BS!!!!
> Refs are calling everything on the Clippers while rewarding the Grizzlies.


I've seen it go both ways. Kaman bodychecked Bobby Jackson out of bounds with no call.

Refs are just horrible in general.

Memphis stands absolutely no chance at winning this game anyway. It's a miracle Pau Gasol still tries to set up plays these scrubbyass teammates of his. Seriously, when Damon Stoudamire got carted out of Portland, they might as well have thrown Bobby and Eddie Jones on there with him. Battier, too, for that matter. 

And Ren has sucked beyond words this year, but I'm sure Clips fans are familiar with that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks Gasol but Cassell misses on the break.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gasol misses, Brand rebounds.

Brand misses a tough one.

Jake misses, Brand rebounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell rifles it to Kaman who barely misses but gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes both!!!!

Timeout.

Clippers up 5 with 42.2 seconds left.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

If they intentionally foul should we inbound to Brand? 11-11 (plus he can get his career high)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jones makes a 3... :curse:

Timeout Clippers.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

2-17 FG in the fourth. Seven points.

Another Memphis choke.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And Eddie makes a three.

I guess it's a choke _and_ a tease. How fun.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand scores!!!!!!

Timeout Grizzlies.

Clippers up 4 with 22.9 seconds left.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Career High!!! Go Brand!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bunch of misses.

Ball out on Clippers, 8.6 seconds.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

EB is playing like an MVP...once again


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gasol scores on the dunk. Nice tip dunk.
Clippers up 2 with 5.0 seconds, Clippers ball.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Inbound to Brand for a jumpshot! C'mon Dunleavy, break his career high. Just to show all those people who doubt that he is All-Star worthy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets fouled. 
4.1 seconds left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes BOTH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

It's over! What a comeback, did they chant MVP again during the game? Because Elton truley deserved it this game. Wow.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 91
Grizzlies 87

ELTON BRAND with ties a career high with 44 points! It was all Elton. The first 3 quarters were bad but that was one hell of a 4th quarter!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This is why basketball games aren't 46 minutes.

I'm exasperated. When Bobby Jackson shoots a three, I just look at him the same way I would if the dog **** on the carpet.

Which is a perfect analogy for this Grizzlies team right now. They flat out suck. 4-0 sweep for the third straight year, if we aren't in the lottery.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Memphis choked like usual in the 4th, but clips deserve alot of credit, that was some team defense they played. Brand, wow


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Battier scores on the miss.
> 
> Brand scores on the jumper.
> 
> ...


yo that guy Ross is pretty good, never even heard of him til i watched this game tonight


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank god the Clips and Team USA won today. Won't say nothin else for now


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

thank goodness we can have a strong finish to the game WITHOUT cassell. We are going to need that.

Mobley seems hurt...was always holding his hands which were taped up. 

Great win. The kind that didnt happen last year. Also liked how singleton shut battier down after his monster start. Didnt realize that jumpin james had 4 blocks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Mobley seems hurt...was always holding his hands which were taped up.



He dislocated his finger on his shooting hand last game and it is affecting his game.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Great game for the Clipps. I just got back from the game and I must tell you , it was one hell of a game to watch. I love the defense they play in the fourth quarter, especially Ross and Brand. Ross totally locked Eddie Jones and continuosly bother the post players, forcing them to lose the ball or firing contested shots. To all of you who questioned Quinton's game just watch and learn. A player doesn't have to score a lot to be effective or to help their team win.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Q is fitting in great and has done great while filling in for Corey, i have nothing negative to say

about him...he always seems to make his shots, he has even turned intro a dribbler somewhat

and even taking it aggresively towards the hoop......


as for tonight....it just proves why Elton Brand is an All-Star...and its great to see us win

although by a narrow margin...without a whole lot of points from Sam....just his presence out on

the floor for us is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge and this was evident in the 4th.....

GREAT Victory....if Sam n Cuttino would have had Normal games...not even great games it wouldnt

have been this close....and yeah Cuttino's hand seemed to be bothering him  i hope we dont 

hit with another injury....

GREAT COMEBACK WIN :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hey Rawse hahah take it easy on our team, give us a break, in years past, we probably would

have choked just as bad hahaa but not tonight!!!! :banana: :banana: 


and Clipper fans know all about Q. Ross :biggrin: 


he fits his role perfectly :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ive been watching clip games of late and ive got to say what a great job the coaching staff has done with this squad, Too bad about Cmag but Brand is a monster and for sure up for MVP.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

I'm watching the 4th quarter...did Mike Smith just say "cajones" on the air?! lol


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

RhettO said:


> I'm watching the 4th quarter...did Mike Smith just say "cajones" on the air?! lol


i thought it was funny when mike smith(i think) called kaman a 7ft. hulk hogan..lol


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

We pissed off the memphis and they got revenge by beating the Lakers (kobe choked....he didnt get the possible game winning shot off in time, and even if he did get it off in time he airballed it badly) :cheers:


----------

